# Need Guitar Lessons



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm wanting to get my son into some guitar lessons. He loves music and I think it would be something good for him. Does anyone know where or who gives lessons around Lake Jackson? I would really like to be able to take the lessons with him if possible. I want to learn as well and think he would enjoy both of us going together.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Lessons are great, of course, but you and your son can learn a great deal from any of the excellent websites out there. www.justinguitar.com is one of my favorites.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

If ya can't hear it and feel it you will always have trouble. I don't even know an A from an E. But I hear it. Never a lesson in my life.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's. I love music but can't carry a rhythm to save my life. Maybe it will work and maybe not but something to do and find out.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Good luck, YMC. When you get started, you will need to go slowly, and don't get frustrated too quickly. It will take some time for your hands and fingers to learn the muscle memory you need so that the chords become easier to play. It doesn't happen overnight, but if you stick with it it will get a little easier each day.


----------

